# Sandwich meat fattie



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2016)

We have a LOT of sandwich meats left over from Christmas so the boy and I made us a sammich fatty last night.  

Gotta have a good bacon weave, I used cheap store brand for this












IMG_7997.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016






2 pounds of ground breakfast sausage all pressed out and then covered with grated cheddar












IMG_7999.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016






Then came salami, pastrami, ham, roast beef, bacon, sautéed onions, and some smoked Swiss cheese. 












IMG_8001.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016


















IMG_8002.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016


















IMG_8003.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016


















IMG_8004.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016


















IMG_8005.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016


















IMG_8006.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016


















IMG_8007.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016






Rolled it up into the bacon then into the smoker at 225 until the IT was 165












IMG_8008.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016






Pulled from the smoker, allowed to rest for a bit, and then sliced up!












IMG_8010.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016


















IMG_8013.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 30, 2016








Great way to avoid sandwiches for the next week!  :biggrin:


----------



## gary s (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice job !!  Looks fantastic a great use of leftovers  Bo I could stand a slice of that right now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2016)

WOW, that does look good.

Been along time since I have made one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2016)

Holy #$%^&* !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's a Meatlovers Fattie if I ever saw one!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Awesome, Charlie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MMMMmmmmm........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2016)

Gracias folks!

This morning, it was AMAZING between to slices of toasted Texas toast!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2016)

Holy fattie Charlie!

That looks fantastic!

I bet it makes the carousel!

Great job & a point to you!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 30, 2016)

500x1000px-LL-58a03215_IMG_8010.jpeg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 30, 2016






Nicest fatty I've seen! Great job cb!


----------



## klutzyspuds (Dec 30, 2016)

Man o man CB,  that's some fantastic lookin eats there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Next time I get some left overs your invited to come make me some of that.  That is point worthy for sure.  Nice job.

Mark


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 30, 2016)

A masterpiece of a fatty. Very nice Charlie.


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2016)

Absolutely a work of art, Cranky! Points

Disco


----------



## b-one (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks impressive,but weren't you trying to avoid a week of sammiches and still had one?:biggrin: I'm pretty sure there's more too come as well!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow.... that looks great. 

Where did these come from? haven't heard of these until lately on here. They do look great though.


----------

